# New Arrival: Another 1967



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been waiting for this almost 2 months now and trying to figure out what these are... the ones that got send back to the factory to correct the initial problems? Can't be, it's a limited edition and the number is very high: 1436/1967. After a month of waiting, with the watch paid and no news, I've send an email to the Vostok store and the reply was (Sorry, the watch is still being assembled". Don't know, maybe they didn't make the whole series on a go and still have a few available that are assembled by request. Makes no sense as a lot of online stores and sellers have requests for these and couldn't get them (Smirs over a year ago, for example...)

Anyway, it's here and it's great!! I'm especially pleased by the second hand being the version without the dot. Makes a lot more sense in this one, there isn't anything else that's round on the dial... hands and markers are al straight angles.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


>


Magnificent.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The strap is OK, I thought it would be worst. It's soft rubber and has a good feel of quality...




























...but that buckle is truly crap. Plus, like Draygo has noticed with his, the strap seems to be meant for 7.5+ wrists. I can wear it but another hole would be nice (although I suspect it would be too tight then). On the last hole, that's how it looks.










Plus, I don't care much for this integrated strap, so I had a strapcode mesh waiting:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed 'R'

I know you have been waiting a while , Love the hour hand of these Vostoks, I cant wait to see it on your mesh!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's truly a pain to take the links of that bracelet out. They are probably screwed in by a machine and I even managed to bend my screwdriver a bit... all for nothing... the lugs on the 1967 are weird and narrow, the mesh won't fit.... :thumbsdown:










Good thing way... AT LAST one watch went through customs without getting hold!! So this one was cheap in regard to the other one I've ordered before!

Work in progress (no way I'm going to keep the rubber strap), so more pictures when it's done!!

Oh, and guys... wait till a post the whole thing will ya?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just had a tip from a member at WUS who managed to fit the very same mesh to an Amphibia just like this: "filed the endlinks down ever so slightly till it fits". I'm going to try that so you guys are up for a laugh or two


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

*drums fingers impatiently*


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad it came through in the end, Renato. I've learned to lIke (but not love) the rubber strap - it needed an extra hole though!

And it's weird that mine (birthdate surely near yours) has the dot on the seconds hand...

Can't wait to see how the mesh works...

Edit: typo


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Phase 2: Again to the lathe!










Filing these links is tricky because you can end up filing more the links further away from you. Then, you can't overdo it or that's it. So from lathe to watch and watch to lathe until it fits. - Took a while!!

Phase 3: Repairing and trying to re polish a bit.




























Rowenta metal polish fluid, Dremel (which is not a Dremel but a Einhell...) and fibreglass pen because this mesh has a brushed finish. Great fun working with fibreglass, after a while your fingers fill like you've touched one of those small cactus. You fill the itching and pricking but you don't see anything. The very best part is when you start grinding something when you set your teeth... :yucky:

Rinse, clean with a wool cloth and reap as necessary...

Phase 3: The damage done.

Not to bad, I though I would be destroying the bracelet with my usual adventurous but rough DYO... from a batch of 20 pics, this one is the best showing the worst of it:










And now off to the best part, fitting the bracelet, cleaning the watch and taking a few more pictures.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Final result:

In the end, the bracelet was too tight for me so I had to add a link. Night pics with artificial light, so this is the best I can do:





































Dial shades:

Alongside it's brother. This is really hard to capture, especially with a desk lamp as a light source, but I think you can see what I mean: the numbered dial has a deep blue-purplish tone, the non-numbered seems black for most parts but also has an iridescent undertone: grey.










...and mandatory lume-shot:










Credits to captobvious at WUS for the tip on the mesh. If it wasn't for him, I would be seeking another one that wouldn't be as cool as this one!!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The mesh works very well. Congrats


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, very nice 

Could you show me a brightly-lit shot of the lug end where mesh meets the watch, from the top, Renato? I tried another strap on mine and there was a slightly ugly join. I'm thinking I was just unlucky with the strap choice? Good work in the workshop, btw!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Yep, very nice
> 
> Could you show me a brightly-lit shot of the lug end where mesh meets the watch, from the top, Renato? I tried another strap on mine and there was a slightly ugly join. I'm thinking I was just unlucky with the strap choice? Good work in the workshop, btw!


Thanks Dave! Just finished taking a few rushed photos while there was daylight. Not great but I think I have one with what you want.























































I've just went back to your post too, your's 1968, mine is a lower number (1436) although on the papers it's stated that it was assembled this month by some guy I can't read his signature. Odd... also the second hand thing... if you search the net for pics, some have a non-dotted hand, others do. It doesn't look like there's a system to this, seems random to me.

BTW, not liking that clasp all that much... so it might be something to switch further on.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


>


...that's the one. Looks 'made for it'. Perfect. (And I thought I wasn't a mesh kind of guy...!)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...that's the one. Looks 'made for it'. Perfect. (And I thought I wasn't a mesh kind of guy...!)
> 
> :thumbsup:


These end loop things a lÃ¡ Omega are really cool, a closed end link/bar would really spoil the whole thing. Requires some work though...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That looks great with that mesh, you've done a really good job on it.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't believe you have two! That's the sort of thing I would do  I'd definitely be looking for one these if only they were a little smaller!

May I ask where you got the mesh from?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> That looks great with that mesh, you've done a really good job on it.


Thanks but tell that to my fingers tips!! They feel raw today and I can still feel a fiberglass shard or two. Big mistake there, you really need to wear gloves, eye wear and mask with that nasty stuff.



AlexC1981 said:


> I can't believe you have two! That's the sort of thing I would do  I'd definitely be looking for one these if only they were a little smaller!
> 
> May I ask where you got the mesh from?


They are a big big yes but that's part of its charm! It's a brick that tells the time! Detailed dimensions on Draygo's thread here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65655

I'll PM you regarding the shark mesh.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Great watch, congrats :thumbup:

Good work sorting out the mesh, it suits the watch well :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Alan! It has been on my wrist quite often and I can now say that the mesh is very well made if hair-pulling is a symptom of that. No hair-pulling whatsoever.

It feels a little light though but it's probably because of the weight of the head. This is an heavy puppy and so it's easy to feel a little unbalanced with any bracelet.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

looks excellent on the mesh, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

hi a really lovely watch


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mib said:


> hi a really lovely watch


I don't like 1967, but it's fine on the mesh! :angel_not:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I don't like 1967, but it's fine on the mesh! :angel_not:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> BTW, not liking that clasp all that much... so it might be something to switch further on.


Well, I can't live with the thing, it's too long and the main click is rough and hard to open and close. So I've just ordered another clasp with push safety bottoms:










Comes from the same place as the shark mesh and has the same specs so it should fit. It also seems very similar to the one Vostok uses on the original bracelet:










Being shorter will probably mean adding another link which is fine: more mesh, less buckle.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's going to be this one afterall...










Changed my order on the last minute, this one is identical to the one Vostok uses, it even has those stripes on flip-lock hole thingy.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, nice work. Can you tell me where you got the mesh and buckles from please?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

+1 on the where from.

please.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Billtr96sn said:


> Hi, nice work. Can you tell me where you got the mesh and buckles from please?


Done...



bsa said:


> +1 on the where from.
> 
> please.


...and done!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers my friend.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, the clasp is here but can't be fitted to this particular bracelet...










The mircroadjustment end is easy to take off, it works with springbars. But the other end has a pin that it's riveted in place on the factory.










A solution might be taking that end link out and fitting one of the other middle links. Several problems with that though... first, it wouldn't be as solid as it is, second it would have to be hold by a spring bar because the screws won't go through the holes on the clasp - they are drilled for a spring bar.

Also, the middle links are too big and wont fit the space between the holding place on the clasp and the riveted safety catch.










So there you go, nothing to be done without more metal work. Suddenly the original clasp looks much nicer to me 

EDIT: wait, there's another way... the mesh doesn't need an end link and can be fitted with a springbar... let me try that...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> EDIT: wait, there's another way... the mesh doesn't need an end link and can be fitted with a springbar... let me try that...


Yes, I have a mesh that simply uses springbars through the mesh at the clasp end. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Yes, I have a mesh that simply uses springbars through the mesh at the clasp end.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Also doesn't work... the mesh is too thick and there's not enough space...

Oh well, that teaches me to look better at pictures before ordering... and the original clasp is brilliant, just brilliant!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have a mesh that simply uses springbars through the mesh at the clasp end.
> ...


Put a pin through the links and squish it in a vise, show that piece of metal who's boss. "If it doesn't fit, force it." 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Put a pin through the links and squish it in a vise, show that piece of metal who's boss. "If it doesn't fit, force it."
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Let me get the proper tools for such a delicate job...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Put a pin through the links and squish it in a vise, show that piece of metal who's boss. "If it doesn't fit, force it."
> ...


I have a 250lbs. one out in the shop, as well as an 18lbs. sledge. 

I built this from an $8.00 NOS old style Seiko bracelet, with a clasp hinge from an early 80's Asian no name and a genuine Omega clasp cover. Works just fine, persistence was the secret ingredient, either that or Love. 










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I built this from an $8.00 NOS old style Seiko bracelet, with a clasp hinge from an early 80's Asian no name and a genuine Omega clasp cover. Works just fine, persistence was the secret ingredient, either that or Love.


I think I'll go with love this time, poor bracelet suffered enough already


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I built this from an $8.00 NOS old style Seiko bracelet, with a clasp hinge from an early 80's Asian no name and a genuine Omega clasp cover. Works just fine, persistence was the secret ingredient, either that or Love.
> ...


You've made my day, I'm still laughing.... :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> You've made my day, I'm still laughing.... :lol:


 :grin:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Metalworkers of the World, unite!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Metalworkers of the World, unite!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Metalworkers of the World, unite!


Nice! But looks more like violence than craftwork, especially bottom right with guy with the clock on his shoulder. What IS going on there? My letter-by-letter transliteration of Russian to English doesn't help!


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

it looked really nice with the mesh


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Draygo said:
> ...


Well, I picked the image up because of the violence William had suggested (and there's a clock in there). I couldn't translate it letter by letter too because apparently it involves expressions and stuff... aparently it means something like "We, shockworks of the Soviet Union, let's beat non-productive workers/workers that just pretend to work hard." ... or something like that http://masterrussian.net/f13/%D0%B1%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%BC-%D0%BF%D0%BE-%D0%BB%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC-5534/

So it's something like a call to arms through work to beat counties, economies or individuals that don't give all they've got for the good of the Soviet ideology and the People.

...Liberal Capitalism managed a much more effective way of putting people to work... scaring the bejesus out of them with free market, rating agencies and speculative financial markets... "Work as hard as you can because people in your company are going to get fired and stay unployed the rest of their lives... don't be the redundant cog in our greedy machine!". See? I could have been such a great comrade commissar...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I recognize the first half of the phrase, but its difficult to translate................ but it means something like

'Lets us be a conciseness workforce' .....................hardworking almost like a phoenix from the ashes, hope that makes sense, thats the gist of it I think.

Remember the old USSR commy saying, .......'they pretend to pay us, we pretend to work'...........

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Playing around with a newly arrived macro lens, with not much of an idea of what I'm doing... anyway, and just for the hell of it...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Those shots look really great mate


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Those shots look really great mate


Thanks Martin! These lens change the focal point but the camera still does a pretty decent job with its auto adjustments... but not great. So this is an inertly different ballgame, you have to go full manual and can't relay much on the camera readings. A lot of fun though!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought you'd bought a third 1967 when I saw this topic.... 

Nice shots. Is the dial on this one black?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Nice shots. Is the dial on this one black?


Mostly black but it's as hard to tell as the blue one. It's black most of the times but has an iridescent grey undertone when under strong light. You can see a hint of the grey on the 3rd picture.

And I don't buy a third one because there are just two models, I love these!


----------

